# Coding question-mellitus and hypertension



## SC08 (Sep 30, 2008)

HOw do you code?

Chronic renal failure with ESRD due to type I diabetes mellitus and hypertension.  He takes insulin to control his diabetes.


----------



## dmaec (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd code 
403.91
585.6
250.41
{that's my opinion on the posted matter}


----------



## tennislaurie (Sep 30, 2008)

Wouldn't the cause (diabetes) be listed as the primary diagnosis? I agree with the codes chosen, but not in that order, personally.


----------



## junebug1969 (Oct 1, 2008)

tennislaurie said:


> Wouldn't the cause (diabetes) be listed as the primary diagnosis? I agree with the codes chosen, but not in that order, personally.



I tend to agree that the sequencing should be different. Also, don't forget to code V58.67.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 1, 2008)

*question*

I get:
250.41
403.91
585.6
v58.67


----------

